# Where To Start Learning Western Riding?



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

You don't have to learn Western in America. Many Americans ride English.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Good riding is good riding no matter the style. If you can handle English, Western will be a breeze but as PaintHorseMares said, a lot of us ride English and many of us ride both!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Germany is a lot closer. I know the Germans are really into Western. If you can't find a place in England. 

PS: I believe the OP was asking about whether, if she wants to learn to ride Western, she had to go all the way to the US to do so. Not, if she went to the US would she be obliged to ride Western -- clearly the answer to that would be no.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Avna said:


> Germany is a lot closer. I know the Germans are really into Western. If you can't find a place in England.
> 
> PS: I believe the OP was asking about whether, if she wants to learn to ride Western, she had to go all the way to the US to do so. Not, if she went to the US would she be obliged to ride Western -- clearly the answer to that would be no.


oo-oo Re-reading the OP, I believe you are right.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

No you don't need to cross the Atlantic to learn to ride Western, I took lessons 20 years ago, when it was still a real novelty over there, mine were in the West Country though, so no help to you, and probably long gone by now.

A quick Google search of UK places gives you this https://www.google.ca/search?q=west...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=mTROVomWG8jYeLutrJgG have a look through ,and check of any are close, and check the, out..Good luck, you'll have a blast


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

The easiest way to learn western may be to do what many Americans do - saddle up and try.

If you are used to riding with constant contact, give it up. Slack in the reins. Not lots, but a little. If the horse doesn't know how to neck rein, teach it. There are good videos on YouTube.

There aren't many rules in western riding. There is no rule saying your heel needs to be under your hip. No rule saying heels must be down. No rule saying toes straight. Just figure out a comfortable position - the saddle is designed to protect the horse's back. I got a kick out of this advertisement in an NRS catalog:








​ It is very common to ride with the foot "homed" - boot deep in the stirrup. The boot should be a little loose, so it can come off easily if your foot did get caught. But it is common to ride with the foot in to the heel.

It is also common to have the heel a little in front of the belt buckle. Or not. It is OK - play around and find what feels good to you.

You can ride a western saddle "English", but it helps to loo and think about the differences:








​ 
A western saddle tree distributes the weight differently than an English one does - including support well behind the cantle. It distributes it over a larger area. Spend some time reading the articles at this web site:

Saddle fit - Western compared to English Part 3

But in the end, it is about doing what works for you and your horse. Ride with little and brief contact on the bit, try to get used to riding with one hand instead of two, and balance however it works for you and your horse - the saddle will allow you a lot of flexibility in position.

BTW - I'm a backyard rider of backyard horses, mostly self-taught. Started English, went to Australian and ended up western:










My youngest:​



















You can get good instruction online here for a minimal fee:​ 
http://www.horsetrainingvideos.com/​


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the kind of western riding that you'll learn by just "saddling up and trying" will be at the equivilant level of what a lot of western riders get when they decide to show their cowbred Qh at "hunter under saddle", where they think that just by changing saddles they are now "riding English". it's a faint shadow of the real thing.

there is a lot more to riding Western than just getting a Western saddle and starting to sit in it. however, it can't hurt to start that way, and start watching videos. 
the first thing is to start getting used to having a longer leg and allowing the horse more rein. if your horse does not neck rein, then working on that would be a great place to start, too.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Hmmm...glad to know I suck at riding, Tiny. You DO realize LOTS of folks don't take lessons or show, don't you? Heck, I don't think ANY of the ranchers I know ever took lessons, either.

If someone wants to compete at something at a reasonably high level, then they need lessons. If they want to ride in harmony with their horse...then lessons aren't so critical.

There are very few decent books on western riding, but JP Forget's is probably the best:

The Complete Guide To Western Horsemanship: J. P. Forget: 9780876059821: Amazon.com: Books

The link in my previous post gives the option of getting online instructional videos from Larry Trocha. That won't be enough if someone wants to compete in reining or barrel racing or cutting, but they do give a decent foundation for riding western. Larry Trocha is a pretty level-headed guy and his advice is very practical. Happily, riding horses in harmony with horses isn't that hard, if you listen to the horse.

If you don't, then it isn't going to happen even with instruction from humans.


----------



## rideprosperously (Nov 19, 2015)

Avna said:


> Germany is a lot closer. I know the Germans are really into Western. If you can't find a place in England.
> 
> PS: I believe the OP was asking about whether, if she wants to learn to ride Western, she had to go all the way to the US to do so. Not, if she went to the US would she be obliged to ride Western -- clearly the answer to that would be no.


Sorry for sounding vague, yes, you're right. I was asking about whether I had to go all the way to the US in order to learn proper Western Riding. I don't own a horse, but considering to do so, still thinking about what breed or colour, but I want a speed or endurance type. And I don't have friends who would just "lend" me their horses to go backyard style, so lesson is the only option for me, really. By visiting different centres and riding different horses, having a taste of several disciplines; I might eventually be ready for owning a horse. For starters, I'd try loaning/sharing one. I wouldn't want to trash a horse by owning one when I'm not ready.

Thank you, everyone, for your contributions.

:cowboy:


----------



## Nalilll97 (Jan 20, 2016)

Don't let having an English foundation stop you! I rode Hunters for 5 years before learning to ride Western ( and I'm from Texas, lol ). If anything, you'll have better posture than a lot of western riders. Basically, what everyone is saying about loosening up the reins and teaching the horse neck reining is a good place to start. Relax in the saddle a little, put your weight into your feet a little. Those were all good tips I got in training. Try split reins when you're ready. I started out riding western on reining horses so I didn't have to teach any of them neck reining, though so I'm no help there

Any breed of horse can be a western horse! Some might be easier to use for western riding than others, but that shouldn't stop you!


----------

